# OBS-MP: Can it inter-operate with an OpenCV program?



## sperok (Jan 11, 2016)

I am new to OBS and am hoping it can do what I need:

Setup:

- Two Android Smartphones running IP WebCam or comparable RTSP stream server serving 4K content at 30fps
- OBS-MP on a Skylake laptop connected to the two video streams
- OpenCV app processing the video streams concurrently with OBS
- OBS output is a 720p stream destined for YouTube

Challenge: Using OpenCV, track objects on the 4k input streams and have OBS stream a 720p windows centered on the moving object.

Is there an API that will allow us to:

1.  Select a default scene to stream.
2.  Select a second scene to transition to.
3.  Control the origin and scale of the source dynamically (ie: create digital pan and zoom)
4.  Create a transition with an ease-in, ease-out and implementing pan/zoom by changing the origin and scale every frame during the transition period


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2016)

Woops, sorry I didn't respond to this sooner, got majorly distracted by the last patch and almost totally forgot about reading all of the forums (and this one in particular).

Those API options aren't available yet, but due to the number of requests I think I might put them in 0.14.0 (next upcoming patch)


----------



## WizardCM (May 6, 2017)

Oooh, tracking an object in a cropped, centered capture source is something I would really like to be able to do. Once the APIs were added, were you able to get something like this made @sperok?


----------



## jrc_vines (Jun 28, 2017)

Any updates for this? Interested in object tracking in OBS.


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2017)

The frontend API (which allows the ability to control the frontend via an API) was added quite some time ago.  Not many people have made use of it yet however.


----------

